# Alum Creek saugeye spots



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Me and me dad have decided to go out and fish Alum Creek for saugeyes this Saturday and I was wondering if anyone knew of any productive areas for this time of year? We have fished Alum before but not for saugeye. 


Any help would be great.

Thank you.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

CF...I'm assuming you will be in a boat, with a fish finder?

Assuming that, Alum is pretty wild to fish, as you will see TONS of areas that look like they should hold fish, but won't. My suggestion is, find a hump/point on the mainlake that is somewhere between 25-18 FOW and work both sides of it, and the peak. Both E/W banks are loaded with them between Cheshire Rd and the Dam, and good drops in the Big Run area. 

Unforunately, where you'll find them one day you won't necessarily find them the next. So don't just park yourself if something looks like it should have fish, but doesn't. Let your FF be your guide.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info but we are fishing from the bank. Any more suggestions?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Hit the spillway if there is any water coming over it


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry man...I haven't a clue on the banking eye scene, other than possibly below the spillway when the flow is right, and at night around the Dam in the winter. I've never done either myself, but some I have read posts from others who have in the past.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

out flow at the dam has increased according to ghart7059 he stopped by today and said the shute is running full open but the gates are close. We fished today me and riverwalker and marked alot of fish on the point drop offs only managed 4 nice size crappie that river is probably eating for dinner. Iam heading back out tonight at 11pm after work i will post tomorrow if i live to see it. Iam tired and the wife may kill me.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Jerry you are living on the edge. Remember when winter comes she'll have a big list of things to complete, and you really won't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Too cold to ice fish any way but hay may have to hit the spillways. Ya the list on the fridge is growing i took a big chunck out of it last weekend and iam ready for winter at the house except a few little things so its fish on.


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

from the bank I'd try the north side of the 36/37 bridge


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

didn't make it out last night. My buddy got his boat to the new galena ramp and found out the batteries were dead. So no report.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your info I will try these spots hopefully the water will be flowing at the dam. 

Any more?


----------



## buckeye79 (May 8, 2004)

best place for saugeyes from shore is the hollenback ramp area...use minnows on bottom.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

The spillway was hot tonight, had many on that I didn't land and had a lot of hits. Landed 3 15 inchers and had one on the Ultra light that I could not turn, not sure if it was a musky or a saugeye, felt like a pissed off log heading down stream.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

I will try all these spots. With the spillway being first since it seems to be hot, hopefully the real early morning bite will be going. I will post the results for ya tomorrow afternoon


----------

